# My smoked nuts



## papagrizz (Sep 16, 2012)

Well after reading several threads about smoking nuts, I had to give it a try.

I basically use Deejay's recipe, I added a few things and subtracted some. (I didn't have walnuts or pecans)

Any how Hope you enjoy my "Nuts"

    DeejayDebi's

Hot And Spicy Smoked Cajun Nut Mix

1/4 cup Butter
1 teaspoon Salt
1 teaspoon Paprika
1 teaspoon Red cayenne pepper (or to taste) I used 2 teaspoons
1 teaspoon Garlic powder
1 teaspoon Black pepper
1 teaspoon Onion powder
1 teaspoon White pepper
8 ounces Walnuts (no walnuts so I threw in a handful of cashews)
8 ounces Pecans (no pecans either)
4 ounces almonds, Whole( had about 22 oz)

In a 3 quart sauce pan, over low heat, melt butter stir in paprika, garlic, and onion powders. Stir in black pepper, white pepper, salt and red pepper. Blend well. Cook 1 to 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Stir in walnuts, pecans, and almonds. Mix well to coat. Spread nuts in a tin foil pan and smoke for 15 to 20 minutes. Stir nuts occasionally. Cook without smoke until nuts are golden brown. Remove from heat and cool. Before they cooled down, I put a bit of Turbinado sugar on them to tame the heat..just a tad..
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






On to the Pic's and Thanks for the help Debi













100_0611.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Sep 16, 2012






*In the Masterbuilt for a couple hours*













100_0612.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Sep 16, 2012






*Todd's Amazen Pellet Smoker doing what it does best*













100_0614.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Sep 16, 2012






*A little sweets for the fire*













100_0619.JPG



__ papagrizz
__ Sep 16, 2012






*The Money shot*

I made the mistake of bringing some to work and now everyone is after my nuts....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks to everyone here, if it wasn't for you all, I would not be near as good as I'm getting at my new obsession.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats on some great looking nuts


----------



## insideout (Oct 1, 2012)

Just put all these nuts on my grocery list for this weekend.  I'm doing some ribs for my wifes bday, and now i'm going to share my nuts with her as well


----------

